# Schumann's 2nd Sonata - original vs revised ending?



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Preferences? Been looking for a recording with the original ending (which got replaced with a less difficult ending titled Presto Possible) I see several recordings of the original 4th movement as a supplement, but cant find one where it follows the 3rd movement


----------

